# I am sooo happy now



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Just got delivery of 06 Bolivar Royal Corona....I am Canadian...Please enjoy my US BOTL:ss


















Waited 3 weeks! Excruciating!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

A long wait but a great smoke.Enjoy them!:ss


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

I just smoked one two days ago.. man they were goooooooood


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

*POS* is my favorite box code...seriously. :ss


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

Nice pickup, bro.
One of my upcoming purchases will have to included some...:mn


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

DAMN!! :dr :dr 

Those look so good. I have been wanting to order some of those too

BTW.....love the new avatar! Go Lions Go! Repeat! Yes I am a Lions fan living in Stamp country :ss


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

BP22 said:


> *POS* is my favorite box code...seriously. :ss


Me too. :r


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

Stop teasing us  They look mighty tasty, enjoy.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

The Professor said:


> Me too. :r


I've had good luck with "POS" as well.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Very nice sticks, congrats on the purchase! :ss


----------



## Pete (Feb 27, 2007)

Those look delicious. Makes me wanna move to Canada. Almost.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I am moving to Canada.

Those look great, enjoy them and smokem up !


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

those robo's are so good. enjoy...like you need me to tell ya.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

BP22 said:


> *POS* is my favorite box code...seriously. :ss


Good to hear... http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=78773&page=2


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Awesome!! They look good enough to eat!:dr


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Great looking smokes. The Boli RC is one of my all time favorite smokes! :tu


----------



## CanuckFan (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice pick up Greg ! You do like your Boli's dontcha. :ss


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

:dr :dr Very tasty looking box :tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Stop teasing us.
:c 

haha just kidding.. thanks for the pics.
:tu


----------



## Stonato~ (Dec 22, 2006)

What a happy family. Enjoy.


----------



## BigBasMan (Aug 22, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> I am moving to Canada.
> 
> Those look great, enjoy them and smokem up !


Yeah no kidding. Nice purchase!!! :ss


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

nice pick-up.. those sure do look like tasty smokes. !


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

I can guarantee that they taste good for POS'. ENJOY.


POS is my favorite factory code as well.


scottie


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Yep stop teasing us here in the US. How long do you plan to age?


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

:dr :dr :dr :dr


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Boston_Dude05 said:


> Yep stop teasing us here in the US. How long do you plan to age?


Well, this being my second habanos box purchase this year (ever ) My cooler is mostly empty so I expect they won't last out the year. UNLESS I purchase more to divert my attention...BWAHHHH Ha Ha haaaaa!!!!


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

TheDirector said:


> Just got delivery of 06 Bolivar Royal Corona....I am Canadian...Please enjoy my US BOTL:ss
> *Waited 3 weeks! Excruciating!*


OHHHHHHHHH! I'M SURE!!!!!!!!!!!!! Let's see... mine should arrive in... NEVER!:tu


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Just remember that a few of us gorillas are just across the border and contemplating a "visit".....Have been wanting to sample a Boli RC for futire considerations.......


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

Beautiful looking pickup :dr I've only had one but loved it. Enjoy :tu


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

These are my everyday smokes, almost finished with the box, time to start on the next.......the 06's are excellent!!!!


----------



## CanuckFan (Jan 26, 2007)

My turn.......just received today Monty 2's . OEB Jul 06.
I was quite suprised to see how dark and oily they looked as compared to the singles I currently have in my humi. They really look delicious right now.


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Why must you tempt us?


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

CanuckFan said:


> My turn.......just received today Monty 2's . OEB Jul 06.
> I was quite suprised to see how dark and oily they looked as compared to the singles I currently have in my humi. They really look delicious right now.
> 
> View attachment 4754
> ...


Monte #2s.....hmmm, never heard of 'em:ss

:dr


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

CanuckFan said:


> My turn.......just received today Monty 2's . OEB Jul 06.
> I was quite suprised to see how dark and oily they looked as compared to the singles I currently have in my humi. They really look delicious right now.
> 
> View attachment 4754
> ...


Well Done Canuckfan! They look yummy:dr


----------

